

Logging As Storytelling #2: Actions - lewq
http://www.hybridcluster.com/blog/logging-storytelling-lets-add-action/

======
andyjpb
[http://www.snell-pym.org.uk/archives/2012/12/27/logging-
prof...](http://www.snell-pym.org.uk/archives/2012/12/27/logging-profiling-
debugging-and-reporting-progress/)

------
bsimpson
Now they just need a parallel library to visualize those logs in a way a human
can actually make meaning from.

